# Found a new E-perm on the train!



## abr71310 (May 14, 2010)

I looked at the Speedsolving wiki, and I did not find the algorithm that I discovered on the train.

Yes, it is similar to a lot of them, but for a right-handed solver like myself this makes it much easier on the hands, since it requires no rotations and no pesky U2's that take sooooo long for me (cuz I'm a noob, okay? )

So, just like the picture in the Speedsolving wiki, this swaps the two on the left with the two on the right (or vice versa, LOL).

(L R' U' R U L') (U' R' U R) (r U R' U' r' F R F')

The last (r U R' U' r' F R F') is the OLL that everyone LOVES for the chameleon on the left. (I assume "everyone" because most of the people I know that cube with OLL use that...).

You could also fingertrick the last part with your left hand to sort of get a...
... (U' R' U R) (r U R' U' L' U R U')
fingertrick going... I found it a tiny bit easier but I like the original better.

If somebody else discovered this earlier, please feel free to take credit, I was trying to find a way to do the E-perm without using any cube rotations on the train on the way home, and this ACTUALLY sped me up considerably. 

Hope it helps someone!

Also, I have been doing this one handed and found it SO much easier on my hands.
Doesn't even hurt after finishing it!
My old E-perm OH: 8.xx
This E-perm OH: 5.xx

Good 3 seconds? LOVE IT.


----------



## Xishem (May 14, 2010)

I like this algorithm a lot. I prefer to start with an x' (Although I realize that's what you are trying to get away from ) so I can just do an M' to start it off, and then it's really fast from there. Plus, I already have half of the algorithm memorized 

I'll probably start using this. My old E perm was pretty slow with all the rotations in it.


----------



## abr71310 (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, so was mine, I hated it!!!
So many x rotations made me sad, so I was like, PLEASE get a sub-3 alg!!!


----------



## Chapuunka (May 14, 2010)

I use x R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R, but I don't actually do an x at the beginning. I do an l U' R', and so on. Same with A perms, etc.


----------



## Xishem (May 14, 2010)

That's the algorithm I normally use, and it's really fast other than that super-ugly u2 in there. That slows it down twofold.


----------



## Rayne (May 14, 2010)

Badmephisto's alg only requires one rotation, two if you count moving it back but you don't need to do that with a solved cube.


----------



## Xishem (May 14, 2010)

That's OH, Anthony 

Also, what are your guys' PBs with the RUD E perm?


----------



## Anthony (May 14, 2010)

Xishem said:


> That's OH, Anthony



Yeah. I deleted my post. What an idiot. lol. Delete yours too, I suppose.


----------



## TrollingHard (May 14, 2010)

Bah, after I just learned an E-Perm.

*forgets*

START PROGRAMMING THIS INTO MIND.exe


----------



## abr71310 (May 14, 2010)

LOL.
Everyone's offering alternatives!!! -- does anybody find this alg useful?


----------



## riffz (May 14, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> LOL.
> Everyone's offering alternatives!!! -- does anybody find this alg useful?



I'm sure some will, but it's just too long for me. I use the one with D turns and another one sometimes as well.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 14, 2010)

It's alright but a little too long. My favorite is r U R U' L' U R' U' L U R' U' L' U R U'. The <R,U,D> one is a little too slow and I don't want to have to work on it at all.


----------



## SuperNerd (May 14, 2010)

I love this alg, but I do the rotation and M' to start as well. I find it makes it much faster. Thank you so much, now OH E perms aren't as crappy


----------



## abr71310 (May 14, 2010)

That's fine, modify how you wish.
I find this alg 10x better than any OH alg currently available for the E-perm.
How does one go about updating the Speedsolving wiki?


----------



## Tim Major (May 14, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> I find this alg 10x better than any OH alg currently available for the E-perm.



R2 U R' U' y (R U R' U')*2 R U R' y' R U' R2'
Is pwn for OH. And for 2H.


----------



## peterbat (May 14, 2010)

I'm a fan of:

z' (R' F) (R2 U R' B' R U') (R2' F' R) z (R B R')

(credit to j-fly)

I should mention that this is my fastest E-perm. (Around 1.9 seconds for me as of 5/14/2010.)


----------



## Robert-Y (May 14, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> I find this alg 10x better than any OH alg currently available for the E-perm.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=364168#post364168

I know that you posted right under my post in my thread, but did you try my OH E perms?


----------



## abr71310 (May 15, 2010)

Yesh, but mine are still faster for me.
I'm too accustomed to learning my algs faster... hehe


----------



## foxfan352 (May 15, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > I find this alg 10x better than any OH alg currently available for the E-perm.
> ...


I like this one two


SuperNerd said:


> I love this alg, but I do the rotation and M' to start as well. I find it makes it much faster. Thank you so much, now OH E perms aren't as crappy



Same here I was just looking for a better E perm just now.

These are both great


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 15, 2010)

I found a 12 T Perm today.


----------



## rcbeyer (May 16, 2010)

try these out 

2H: x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

my OH E-Perm: x' L' U L' u2 z' U L' U' z L U L' u2 z' U L' U' u2 (i usually do more of a D2 on that last U2, i find it more comfortable)

or if you must just not have that u2 lol:
another good OH E-Perm: x' L' U L' U z' U L' u z' x' U L' U L U z' U L' z L' U


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 16, 2010)

Old thread, I know, but I found an awesome E-Perm the other day. It's just two OLLs with a U2 between them and another at the end, but you can optionally do a U2 at the beginning instead.

(F' r U R' U' r' F R F') U2 (r U R' U' r' F R F') U2

or 

U2 (F' r U R' U' r' F R F') U2 (r U R' U' r' F R F')


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 16, 2010)

I think u mean (without 1st F' at the end of one set
(F' r U R' U' r' F *R*) U2 (r U R' U' r' F R F') U2
or 
U2 (F' r U R' U' r' F *R*) U2 (r U R' U' r' F R F')
pretty good but prolly won't use it


----------



## jiggy (Jul 16, 2010)

<3 it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 16, 2010)

no1337cube said:


> I think u mean (without 1st F' at the end of one set
> (F' r U R' U' r' F *R*) U2 (r U R' U' r' F R F') U2
> or
> U2 (F' r U R' U' r' F *R*) U2 (r U R' U' r' F R F')
> pretty good but prolly won't use it



Ah, yeah, sorry.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 16, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> So many x rotations made me sad






...There's one.


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 24, 2010)

One makes me sad.
What can I say?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 24, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> One makes me sad.
> What can I say?



Unnecessary bumps make me sad. What can I say?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 24, 2010)

I like muffins! What can I say?


----------



## MiloD (Jul 24, 2010)

say. what can i say


----------



## Forte (Jul 24, 2010)

North Korea! What can I say?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 24, 2010)

speedcubin! what can i say?


----------

